

Iceland grieves after police kill a man for the first time in its history - qiqing
http://www.pri.org/stories/2013-12-03/iceland-grieves-after-police-kill-man-first-time-its-history

======
bobsky
For reference, in the US there have been 470 people killed by the police just
this year; that's ~3 people a day. Not debating just/unjust - just facts as
compiled by The Guardian [1]

The Economist wrote about this divergent trend between America's police and
other nations, including in this potent chart [2]:

"Deaths from Police Shootings" (latest year available) Japan = 0 Britain = 0
Germany = 8 America = 458

[1] [http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-
interactive/2015/jun/0...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-
interactive/2015/jun/01/the-counted-police-killings-us-database)

[2] [http://www.economist.com/news/united-
states/21636044-america...](http://www.economist.com/news/united-
states/21636044-americas-police-kill-too-many-people-some-forces-are-showing-
how-smarter-less)

~~~
kedean
Also not trying to debate one way or the other, but I'd be interested to see
those statistics extrapolated over multiple years so we could see what it
looks like when you scale for population size. You obviously can't scale when
some of the countries are zero (unless, like iceland, they just never have
police related deaths).

When population is accounted for with the german total, the US has only about
4x the population of germany, but about 57 times as many police shootings.

------
zeeed
"A part of the great thing of living in this country is that you can enter
parliament and the only thing they ask you to do is to turn off your
cellphone, so you don't disturb the parliamentarians while they're talking. We
do not have armed guards following our prime minister or president. That's a
part of the great thing of living in a peaceful society. We do not want to
change that. "

Amen.

------
pvaldes
Gosh, is not so funny when is legal ;-)

[http://icelandreview.com/news/2015/04/27/killing-basques-
now...](http://icelandreview.com/news/2015/04/27/killing-basques-now-banned-
west-fjords)

